# Short Body ZZ Flowerhorn 2"



## ArtihC (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey, whats going on everyone. New member here from Vaughan.
Just re-did my tank and got myself a short body/bonsai zz flowerhorn.
What do you guys think?














































Tank shots. Just added a few more plants with colour, hopefully the fh will gain a bit more colour since I plan to keep the black background.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow. It is certainly deformed. They breed these like this on purpose?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

It'll have great colours when it get bigger though.


----------

